# Caffeine Withdrawal - Going Cold Turkey



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thought I would share this coffee related issue I've been experiencing....

Unfortunately have had some stomach issues over the last few of weeks which after ignoring for a while have led to me getting an ulcer

At this point I followed dietary advice by adjusting my food intake ie natural foods/ no spicy fatty foods / no alcohol and *no caffeiene!* (in hindsight a bit too radical







)

My last coffee was wednesday morning. The last few days have become increasingly intolerable. Lethargy, headaches neck/back and severe leg cramps. Friday and Saturday night unable to sleep properly the pain in the legs really bad!

While I was awfulizing in the early hours of this morning if I was having an aneurysm, it clicked that this was down to the sudden caffeine withdrawal.

Today I have adjusted my diet to include 1 x 14g aeropress mid morning...It was great to experience coffee again (Home roasted Guatamala HueHue







) and felt very euphoric afterwards albeit some what jittery!. My stomach seemed to manage the coffee ok (which was helped by a homemade manuka honey flapjack and a glass of filtered water)

All withdrawal symptoms seem to have cleared up by lunchtime.

On reflection it is surprising to what extent my body has become addicted to caffeine:coffee:


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

That all seems quite extreme to be caffeine related?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that!

How much were you drinking before you went cold turkey! I'm guessing quite a lot to see this sort of reaction.

Spence


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> That all seems quite extreme to be caffeine related?


Hi jeebsy yes very extreme, though I have become very dependent on daily coffee.

Re-instating caffeine has removed the symptoms. I have not changed anything else.



Xpenno said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> 
> How much were you drinking before you went cold turkey! I'm guessing quite a lot to see this sort of reaction.
> 
> Spence


Thanks Spence only 2 cups average a day sometimes 3 at weekends, though I would get very twitchy by 10am if I don't have my coffee

Withdrawing from my other normal foods may have increased the caffeine withdrawal effect?, unless I have another underlying issue dependent on caffeine.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's not good news for you.

Do you think its temporary or going to be permanent?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear.

Twin gear masticating juicer and all the veggies you can drink will re-alkalise your body in no time and shrink away your ulcer.

I'm def no doc but did spend a LOT of time reading round the subject of acidity of the body and how wheatgrass/veg juices can cure many ailments including (laugh if you will) cancer.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

ronsil said:


> That's not good news for you.
> 
> Do you think its temporary or going to be permanent?


Hi Ron.

Will have to limit myself to one coffee a day for a while now. Caffeine aggravates the condition.

I did roast some MM today...figured if I'm only getting one coffee should be my favourite. Also I find MM is quite balanced and low in acidity


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Sorry to hear.
> 
> Twin gear masticating juicer and all the veggies you can drink will re-alkalise your body in no time and shrink away your ulcer.
> 
> I'm def no doc but did spend a LOT of time reading round the subject of acidity of the body and how wheatgrass/veg juices can cure many ailments including (laugh if you will) cancer.


Thanks Milanski. Yep I need to get juicing. I have already started on a more healthy vegatable/ fish diet

No more kebabs....for a while


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I gave up coffee when I went travelling, partly as I knew Id often not be able to get good coffee and partly as I felt I could do with a detox.

First week was almost flu like symptoms, headaches, sweats, irritable, felt rough. Other people I know have reported similar things. When I did happen across decent coffee I got very giddy and high straight away!

Sorry to hear about the health issues, hope you get better soon.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Interesting, I suffer no symptoms at all if I stop drinking coffee. I can go from 15+ cups a day to nothing with no ill effects. This usually happens when I go on holiday to the far east....no coffee for weeks. It also does not prevent me from sleeping if I have a coffee late at night?

Odd how it affects different people differently...seems like I'm quite lucky.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Graham - sorry to hear your story buddy. As I'm a mate I'm happy to come round and drink all your coffee - I'll give you a detailed description as I drink it so you don't miss out. What are friends for?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about your medical condition, Graham. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Chin up Graham... sorry to hear your not tip top ...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Graham, sorry to hear you're not well, hopefully on the road to recovery.

I did a detox several years ago including giving up tea and coffee. 36 hours into it it felt like I was coming off heroin.

Thankfully the bad stuff only lasted 24hrs for me.

Introducing Decaf an option?

All the best mate, keep us posted.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear Graham, hope you get rid of the ulcer soon so you can enjoy your coffee.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

aaronb said:


> I gave up coffee when I went travelling, partly as I knew Id often not be able to get good coffee and partly as I felt I could do with a detox.
> 
> First week was almost flu like symptoms, headaches, sweats, irritable, felt rough. Other people I know have reported similar things. When I did happen across decent coffee I got very giddy and high straight away!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the health issues, hope you get better soon.


Thanks Arronb, as I mentioned I felt quite euphoric after this morning coffee











DavecUK said:


> Interesting, I suffer no symptoms at all if I stop drinking coffee. I can go from 15+ cups a day to nothing with no ill effects. This usually happens when I go on holiday to the far east....no coffee for weeks. It also does not prevent me from sleeping if I have a coffee late at night?
> 
> Odd how it affects different people differently...seems like I'm quite lucky.


Hi DaveC I am (or was) similar in that coffee never affected my sleep. I think my withdrwal symptoms may have been compounded by not missing a days coffee since I started drinking 'proper' coffee in 2007...in 7 years I think I have become not only addicted but dependant.



Daren said:


> Graham - sorry to hear your story buddy. As I'm a mate I'm happy to come round and drink all your coffee - I'll give you a detailed description as I drink it so you don't miss out. What are friends for?


Appreciated Daren...Iv'e got plenty of old stuff back of freezer with your name on it











The Systemic Kid said:


> Really sorry to hear about your medical condition, Graham. Hope you get better soon.


Cheers Patrick.



Mrboots2u said:


> Chin up Graham... sorry to hear your not tip top ...


Thanks Martin.



urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Graham, sorry to hear you're not well, hopefully on the road to recovery.
> 
> I did a detox several years ago including giving up tea and coffee. 36 hours into it it felt like I was coming off heroin.
> 
> ...


Cheers Clive even De-caf is supposed to be avoided as there are apparently other properties in coffee that cause acid. Am sure after I get over the SU I can gradually get back to normal. Milk based drinks are a big no no at the moment.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Graham,

Is it the type of ulcer that can be caused by the H Pylori bacteria of another type as there is medical treatment for the former which takes maybe 4-8 weeks to get rid of it, if not what treatment has your Dr prescribed for you? This is something I've been wary of for a long time as I'm on long term anti inflammatory medication, along with other meds to reduce the level of acidity to an acceptable level so the meds don't rot my stomach.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Thanks Arronb, as I mentioned I felt quite euphoric after this morning coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh double doom! Hope you get back into fine health again soon.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Graham,
> 
> Is it the type of ulcer that can be caused by the H Pylori bacteria of another type as there is medical treatment for the former which takes maybe 4-8 weeks to get rid of it, if not what treatment has your Dr prescribed for you? This is something I've been wary of for a long time as I'm on long term anti inflammatory medication, along with other meds to reduce the level of acidity to an acceptable level so the meds don't rot my stomach.


Hi Charlie H Pylori will drop you a PM.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear you're not well, and that it's affecting your coffee consumption too. I hope at least you get to really savour your one cup per day.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

It must be the same for any hobby that a person can no longer do or to the extent they once did! Very tough indeed! At least you can still appreciate a cup a day and hopefully more in future.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

kikapu said:


> It must be the same for any hobby that a person can no longer do or to the extent they once did! Very tough indeed! At least you can still appreciate a cup a day and hopefully more in future.


Thanks kikapu. Tbh I was on just one aeropress a day before I got a classic and joined the forum...so I can get by on one good cup. It's the brewtus milk based drinks I will miss for sure.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Graham, where do you live?

Perhaps you can borrow my twin gear juicer until you are better? They're not cheap to buy...

Centrifugal juicers do not extract the important enzymes as well, intorduce oxygen into the juice (so you have to down it on the spot) and do not extract as much juice out of the veg, so you'd be wasting money.

The other amazing stuff I drink (tho I don't do either regularly enough) is this stuff:

http://www.aggressivehealthshop.com/270g-greens-for-life.html

Alkalises your body like nobody's business! Good tip for the rest of us actually whose bodies may be more on the acidic side of healthy. I highly recommend trying this stuff for a month (one tub = 1 month's use) and see how you feel. Warning: this stuff eliminates toxins from your body pretty quickly so you will find an increased need to wee and your 'expulsions' will smell pretty bad! It's 100% natural so no worries about adverse side effects.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one, Milan.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Graham, where do you live?
> 
> Perhaps you can borrow my twin gear juicer until you are better? They're not cheap to buy...
> 
> ...


Thanks Milanksi that's a very kind offer, I'm in Essex. Out of interest what model of juicer do you have?

The Greens for Life product looks very interesting....will have a read up.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Thanks Milanksi that's a very kind offer, I'm in Essex. Out of interest what model of juicer do you have?
> 
> The Greens for Life product looks very interesting....will have a read up.


I have the Samson Ultra Twin Gear. They're about £375 if you can find one... Do you ever come into town?

The Greens for Life is amazing stuff. I took it every day for two years and never got close to catching even a cold. Totally stopped my heartburn too. Now that I eat a little more healthly I don't take it every day but I always have some to hand.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Milanski said:


> I have the Samson Ultra Twin Gear. They're about £375 if you can find one... Do you ever come into town?


Rarely these days but thanks for the offer.....I may need to think about sourcing my own twin gear. Will have a good read up on the Samson:good:



Milanski said:


> The Greens for Life is amazing stuff. I took it every day for two years and never got close to catching even a cold. Totally stopped my heartburn too. Now that I eat a little more healthly I don't take it every day but I always have some to hand.


Thanks Milanski these sound just the ticket







though will check ok to use with my current issues.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

No problem. Let me know how you get on.


----------

